# Electric bike encouragement.



## snorri (14 Jun 2018)

Funding pot for electric bikes, announcement from Transport Scotland.....
https://cyclingindustry.news/scotland-leads-uk-with-1-3-million-incentive-on-electric-bike-uptake/


----------



## Profpointy (14 Jun 2018)

e-bikes are quite nippy these days. I really don't think they should.be on cyclepaths


View: https://youtu.be/YN5O2yybvEY


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jun 2018)

A lot of riders go on the shared paths at 20mph on pushbikes.
I know because, my Garmin says I'm dong 12, they pass me then disappear in the distance.


----------



## Slick (14 Jun 2018)

Story of my life really, just bought one about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (15 Jun 2018)

I purchased my pedal assist on Cycle to Work scheme to funnily enough cycle to work. 
This will be great for employees of businesses who don't buy into it.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2018)

Excellent idea. Anything that gets people on a bike is good news as far as i am concerned.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Jun 2018)

As welcome as this is, I feel this is mere crumbs from the table. It pales in comparison to the 35% *grant* enjoyed by people buying electric cars that will do nothing to ease traffic congestion.

Will electric bikes owners benefit from free on-stret charging the way car owners do? No.

If the government was serious about tackling congestion, this situation would be reversed.

(And I might as well end with a "Bah humbug"!)


----------

